# VP6DX

## RL3FM

! 
! 
      .

http://ducie2008.dl1mgb.com

----------


## VK5MAV

> -----!!!      ... 
>   "12 " " - 2.25! !!"


   -  1 IRC.

----------


## R9LZ

!

----------


## RX4HX

(  )    14 190.    ,      59.

----------


## RW4NH

...
 ,  .   
 ,   -   :Sad: (
  QTH  LO48TO

----------


## UA9KW

> -----!!!      ...


      .
   .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,     EU,  1  EU.
>      1 .
>      -    -   ?
>    ,    :(


, EU  ,   ,    . .. "    -".

----------


## bubble gum

,      .    EU -     . 
   ,      :( 
      C56YK  21:30 UTC  20-.     ,     "" (   )   100  (  ).    51.    52
   ....

----------


## RL3FM

150 ,    349  14002.
 14027,    -  = 0
  .   17  18

----------


## UR0MC

20-(SSB)     320 (      )  1050   30(CW)  1057 .  80(SSB+CW)  40(SSB+CW)      04 .   160  5    0435  0440 ,      .

----------

> 150 ,    349  14002.
>  14027,    -  = 0
>   .   17  18


   -     3  5 .   .   .      .  ARRL DX   .  ,      .         ,   .      -   . 
   73!  - UA9CCL.

----------


## va2wdq

3.502  7.502.      579.   25 up EU Only. ,     NA  6UTC.   ,      1 ,    ,       ""   DX.

   .   TI9KK -  -  - ...

73!

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

Direct QSL cards

     ,    . : 

  : VP6DX (   )      

Carsten Esch 
Drosselweg 3 
21376 Salzhausen 
GERMANY

*   EU:  SAE, 3  \ 2  \ 1 IRC (      ,       ) 
*   EU: SAE + 1  \ 1  \ 1 IRC 
*     20  (1  + ) 
*    SAE\   =     
*      ( \\  ),      ,    ,          . . 

 ,      IRC   direct. 
  IRC      . 
     QSL,     QSO ( ).  !       

*    direct 
* direct
*     

Bureau QSL cards 

      ! 

          ,   direct   ( 8-12   )

----------


## YL2MU

> ,     EU (    ),     $1   ,  ..   ,  .


  ,         ,             -. ..       .     ,    ( ,  ...)    ( ). ,     ( )     $1,  ,   ,     $2,         (,   , ..    ,   .).        ,         . ,          1 ,       . 
(,    1 IRC.)
          . 
http://www.atms.ch/rates/

----------


## UR0MC

> UR0MC
> 
>     ?
> 
> 
>          (    ): Europe EU   Europe (not EU). EU - European Union,  .     " "    -   - ,     ,  !   -EU $3 (  2 ),   EU - .      
> [/img]


  EU    AS OC  ..        .   .

----------


## RA1WU

-       TI9,   VP6 :(
  ,   

RA1WU    Leo

----------


## Sergey Litvinenko

, 24-28 .
   9   5  CW,SSB   20- RTTY.
,    .
  ,   .
   73.
 de UA0FO.

----------


## RL3FM

ES, QSL      ,    2 - 3 ,    ,

----------


## rw3cw

.        .
  -  ,   !!!
  ,  ,  .

----------


## RL3FM

Yeeeesssss
7002.500 UP 25 14:30 UTC

----------


## 4Z5ML

> http://ducie2008.dl1mgb.com/onlinelog/index.php


  .   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## va2wdq

2        ?!   (t=14872)  (t=14675) http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=14675

 -    ?

73!

----------


## YL2MU

> ,    .   ???       .  ,     ,    .
> 73! .


 .    ,     ,     .   ,        .  ,     .

----------


## Delovar

*YL2MU*



> .    ,     ,     .   ,        .  ,     .


 ...

----------


## RL3FM

[quote="Delovar"]*YL2MU*



> .    ,     ,     .   ,        .  ,     .


  - " "  :Very Happy:

----------


## YL2MU

> RL3FM
> 
>  
> http://ducie2008.dl1mgb.com/onlinelog/index.php
> 
> 
>   .     :  You have worked VP6DX on 5 out of 21 band slots!          .
> 
> 73!


.     .

----------


## va2wdq

> va2wdq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RL3FM
> 
> ...


C.     .  5 QSO "" )))

73!

----------


## ES4RZ

> EU    AS OC  ..


  - .     .
      EU.

----------


## UR0MC

-      - 30 RTTY.     ?   ?

----------


## Gene

> -      - 30 RTTY.     ?   ?


UK9AA

----------


## UA9KW

,        :Smile: 
   DX- (    ) ,  UA3AB     VP6DX  :Smile:

----------


## UT7CR

UA3AB     VP6DX 

, !
    .    .         VP6DI   VP6DIA  .
73

----------


## va2wdq

> .  QSO VP6DX c VP6DX


   ?      ))))

73!

----------


## RN3DK

> , .
> .
>      .
>        QSO  VP6DX.


....!
  9-!!!
    21?????
Alex, 73!

----------


## Delovar

15     7    . - . .    ,   :Crazy:     ua,ub,sp.    - ...    ,     . ,    ,        :Smile:

----------


## Gene

> to UA4RZ :    ES4RZ,   
>     .
>  -   
> 
> 
> RA1WU   LeO


.      - . 
 0.
  .  LP - .

----------


## R3BM

-      -   (05:14)    3781.  ,           ,       ,   -84   .

----------


## RA1WU

....  
  30   ,
  ....     :Evil or Very Mad:  

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## R3BM

> GD,       ?     ,  QSO     (   ).   - .


  ,

----------


## UR0MC

18(3 )  21(8  27   35  )   -  .     ,    .   TCJ     :-)

----------


## RD3BD

> RL3BM
> 
> To RA3CQ 
> ,   -     21,    ?
> 
> 
>  .      .
>  RD3BD   .
> UA3TCJ  RN6BY   setup ....


    ?

  - VP6DX,    , 
 .         QSO,  
    QSO 17 SSB ( RA3AUU),   
 .  40-  3 QSO ,       ..

P.S.        ?

----------


## UA9KW

> 28 ,      .


,  ,    !
 :  JA2CXF ,,      .
    .

----------


## UA9KW

> ....


    UA0FO.       :Smile:

----------


## rx3agd

.. 30-    ...        ?......         ...    ...

----------


## Yan

> RL3BM
> 
> To RA3CQ 
> ,   -     21,    ?
> 
> 
>  .      .
>  RD3BD   .
> UA3TCJ  RN6BY   setup ....


    ,    ,      ,     QSO      .   :  :

----------


## RN3DK

> , ..   .
> ,       VP6DX    20,  , .
>  17      16.23 
> 
> To RL3BM
>  15       17.00-17.50 
> 
> To RN3DK
>  -   .    ,      ,    .
> ...



,
    ...
 (.. )   ...
 ,      ?!?!?
73! Alex

----------


## Yan

: 30-  20SSB
    20CW -

----------


## UA9KW

> P.S.    , 
>   .   
>     :(


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:       ,    .
   ,   .  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## RA1WU

""   ,

 ?

RA1WU    Leo

----------


## rx3agd

> ""   ,
> 
>  ?
> 
> RA1WU    Leo


    ...

----------


## RA1OJ

....
    ,
   ...
   -      ,
  TI9 XF4 -  
     :
   (  10-15-20,  - )   - (  ~1000  - ).
 :   VP6DI  2002 ,   TI9  XF4,
   /...,    QSO     -   ,
    ,       ..,  ....

      !!

----------


## RA1WU

30,
 .    
  - . 
 .   
 :Smile: 

RA1WU    Leo

----------

VP6DX!      ,   , QRM-   !

----------


## RN3AHL

To: UA9KW

, .    VP6   , ..      .        40   ,     .

----------


## ea4uy7cw

!    ,   .   VP6DX  40- .  ,     : -  (Buddipole)     100 .    ,  ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ES4RZ

> 30,
>  .    
>   - . 
>  .   
> 
> 
> RA1WU    Leo


..,      40-  16:20  :Smile:

----------


## RW4NH

- -  VP6DX  10106.0  13:59z.
    Sunset.   LOOP  5-.
   -99,9%  upload LOG.

 ?     40     339- .
       40 -   !
   20      -ANT 3 el Quad
 73,  ! de RW4NH

----------


## RV4CT

, !
    40-  13.45  14.25 Z (    ).    33-  ...  ,   ,      (  3  -    40-),    .    ,  ,  ! ,    ,  BS7H  !  :Smile:   20-   ,    (20-  40-)...    CW,   SSB  -   ,      ...  80-   -    20          :Smile:     !  ! 73!

----------


## RV4CT

> ,  20       ? 
>         20-  3  QUAD. 
> 73 de RW4NH


 , !
    -    342  (-  ),      --.  20-  3 QUADS...  CW     !
73!

----------


## rx3agd

.. ,...  80-, ,  (   ,   "" :Smile: 
  ..    -  :Sad:  
...  ,        ,  ...  15   21  3   24    ,...   ???...
          ...  :  :   :Crazy:  
 !!73's!  :Super:

----------


## RU3HD

RZ3DJ  ICQ            16   30 .!!!!!     SP3DOI.  !      .     ,      .   : RZ3DZ -    40. 30.20. ;RL3FM -    40.!        5  14   ,     500-600 .      !  !! 73! .

----------


## RD3BD

> ,                   .       .     120000- ?


,   ,     , 
   3B7C : By then around 250 busted calls will have been corrected.
     ,
   .

   QSO  160  (  16- ),
   .

, ,    : RX4HZ  RV6LO

 ,    .

----------


## RW4NH

! 
   , ,  online LOG VP6DX.
    CALL, GO?!    - ,,    30 CW !
    ""  #332. RTTY  :-))
 73  ! de RW4NH

----------


## ES4RZ

> CONGRATS


!    (     ) :Smile: .  .   40-       600.

----------


## dvb

18  21.
 :Crying or Very sad:  .  18   1   CW   SSB.  21    .     20-     9   5  7:30 .       ,    .

----------


## rv6ljk

80 .     ,   ,       .  -,   .
 40 .        ,   ,          .

----------


## R3BM

QSO  80 SSB  30 CW.     .  online log  ,    ,  ,       :
The best time to work VP6DX from European Russia or from CQzone 16

  European Russia    ! ,  12 - 3 ,  00, 03  23 UTC!  15    02, 04  23 UTC!   ...,    ,   ,      !    15 6     21     14  ,    ,  VP6    . ,  , ..  CFM ""  15 CW  SSB. ,  UA6   .

----------


## Gene

> RL3BM
> 
>   European Russia    ! ,  12 - 3 ,  00, 03  23 UTC!  15    02, 04  23 UTC!   ...,    ,   ,      !    15 6     21     14  ,    ,  VP6    .
> 
> 
>  4   18  21   38 ,    .            .   !


 . 
 VP6  80 40    , .
 30   .  20-10     -  -  .   40  80 .  30  2-3  .
    -  ,  .       .
   - 6 + 8 + 7 .   .   . 
   -      - .
     .    -  2-3 qso
 .  RL3BM     ,   RA3CQ ?? -    UA1-6   .

----------


## dvb

> RL3BM     ,   RA3CQ ?? -    UA1-6   .


   .        18 SSB,   , .. ,   ,  .       DL.     .

----------


## ra0acm

> UA9OC, 
>  .
>  80      pile-up  ,  20 -,      ,   40 -      .
> ,       .


   ,  17.02   09:45  11:00utc    40 cw\ssb  30 cw,    rtty  30       100

----------


## UR0MC

> VP6DX   ARRL CW   .   ,     599 KW,   599.      .         (160-80-40-20-15)   10 .  10-        .     ,   .    5    QSO. 
> 
>  ARRL   .   QSO . ,   ,   RA3-RA9.    10 .
> 
>     ""  30        .       -   10 .
> 
> 73!



   , .         .      0 ,..   .

----------


## Yan

[quote="va2wdq"]VP6DX   ARRL CW   .   ,     599 KW,   599.      . 
    ?       .   ,   . RN3QO, UA3QJJ, UA3QNS, UR7EU    -  .      OH&SM   .

----------


## UR0MC

> QSO  80 SSB  30 CW.     .  online log  ,    ,  ,       :
> The best time to work VP6DX from European Russia or from CQzone 16
> 
>   European Russia    ! ,  12 - 3 ,  00, 03  23 UTC!  15    02, 04  23 UTC!   ...,    ,   ,      !    15 6     21     14  ,    ,  VP6    . ,  , ..  CFM ""  15 CW  SSB. ,  UA6   .
> 
> Gene ():
>  RL3BM     ,   RA3CQ ?? -    UA1-6   .
> 
>    .        18 SSB,   , .. ,   ,  .       DL.     .
> ...


    :-)

----------


## R5OE

!

  3:45 Z  7.095  , KO91. TRX - YAESU FT102 & dipole.
  .wav  .

 73! RA3OE

----------


## UR0MC

> !
> -   !    14-00 UTC    ,     18 CW  SSB  14 SSB - Russia only!      .    10     /AH0 -     9 !     -      !


 , 0 8500,   16500   :  :

----------


## kvn51

VP6DX  80        (  300- ,   74 (500 )    ),    40       30 -    .  ( 20 - 17 ,    15 )      . ,   (  )  RA3CQ,    150    RQUAD           .   150  ?    30       -    -   RTTY   (    20  30 ).  160     339,      27   74  .
    ! 73!  (RA3DX)

----------


## Gene

> VP6DX  80        (  300- ,   74 (500 )    ),    40       30 -    .     ! 73!  (RA3DX)


   30  W - ,    .  4z .   RTTY    -   ,     .
      -  LP      -     ,      ,          ,     (abt 13z)  80  40  LP -       -  ??
C          -     UA9 - UA4-UA1- LA, SM...
     .

----------


## RN3DK

> VP6DX  80        (  300- ,   74 (500 )    ),    40       30 -    .  ( 20 - 17 ,    15 )      . ,   (  )  RA3CQ,    150    RQUAD           .   150  ?    30       -    -   RTTY   (    20  30 ).  160     339,      27   74  .
>     ! 73!  (RA3DX)


  !
     ,
         - 
870 + 1000 -  21 mhz       
,   .     .....
    ,   ....
  ...
   ,   ?!?!?!



> European Russia    ! ,  12 - 3 ,  00, 03  23 UTC!  15    02, 04  23 UTC!   ...,    ,   ,      !    15 6     21     14  ,    ,  VP6    . ,  , ..  CFM ""  15 CW  SSB. ,  UA6   .


 
Alex  :Super:

----------


## UA9KW

> (abt 13z)


DX Atlas      abt 14z

----------


## bubble gum

EA1EA   ,      59 +50   18.165..    -   ...      ...

----------


## RX4HX

> 80  40 SSB.   -   .  160  .


  :Smile:   ,  VP6DX     .       .  ,      40  10 .
  - ,  (    )    100     .   ,   ?

----------


## ea4uy7cw

,  ,  30  40  . 100   ,   ,    (Buddipole).     ,    300- ...   ,   .     EA4 . ,  ,  .   :Crazy:

----------


## ES4RZ

14190  15     CQ, ,     VP6,          .

----------


## Sergey Litvinenko

,   ,   .   ,      ,    .      .
    73!
 de UA0FO.

----------


## RX4HX

> ,   ,   .   ,      ,    .      .
>     73!
>  de UA0FO.


     ,          .  :Smile:  
.  .    (  ,         ).  ,  EU Russ   3,  6,  4  (       ),      .    10 .

----------


## ut7uv

> EA1EA   ,      59 +50   18.165..   -   ...      ...


     17 59+10,  40 59+20,  30  59   S- IC-7800.
73! Sasha UT7UV

----------


## ES4RZ

> S- IC-7800.


    ! :Smile: 
    40-.

----------


## UA9KW

> .


    .

----------


## UA9KW

> .


    .
 .

----------


## RX4HX

! UA4RZ    :(

----------


## va2wdq

> ?   ...


  VP6DX  10,106 (lsn up 3).    (RA3, RA9, RA4, RA0)     .   04:00-06:00 UTC.    .

73!

----------


## EY8MM

> !    ,    QSO.


     .  ,       .   3    160.    QSO.  .  24    .   LP  .  80  40     .       160.

 FO0     "".     .

----------


## Yan

UA4RZ !          80.
 VP6DX ,    -       .    ?

----------


## UA9KW

> 14 utc     40  cw.  100w  inv.vee   20


!             .      :Smile:      .

----------


## RU3HD

16 13    40 .   3     . (   ...3H..D.      QRP  SD..SB..HB,   DX c     .        VP6DX.       , !    ,            VP6DX,       !!  ,        QSO .       ,     .       .    !    ** ,  - -¨!     .     ,   .                 - ,   .   17  18    20 ,    * *  ,       .  40      UA1DZ,     FT-857D!   20  A-4-S.  :Super:   ! .

----------


## UA9KW

.  7002   0309Z         .

----------


## UR0MC

> UA9KW
> 
> !    ,    QSO. 
> 
> 
>      .  ,       .   3    160.    QSO.  .  24    .   LP  .  80  40     .       160.
> 
>  FO0     "".     .


    160   !!  ::buj::

----------


## EY8MM

!  .        :Smile: 

        .  2.2  ,       ,        1000  400 .    160   ,    .  UA4     .     .      .  ,    .    1412Z.        .  80  40   .  SSB ,       100 .

    16   24 .    ....

----------


## RV9CX

> ,    (      VP6DX) -     .       NP -   .      ua4 -       ,  .          (3 KW   )  .


     - -       "- " -    "-  " -  . RK9CWW  4QUADs   .      100   A3S,    .  ,   :Smile:     10 .   -   ,   -  .

----------


## RX4HX

> :-) RX4HZ, ,     160    ,        :-)   12         .    ,   :-)
>       ?


       -   UA4HBW.        4H   VP6DX . 
   -    .

----------


## Gene

> UR0MC
> 
>         :-) RX4HZ, ,     160    ,        :-)   12         .    ,   :-)
>       ?
> 
> 
>        -   UA4HBW.        4H   VP6DX . 
>    -    .


 UA4HBW -    ,        (  ) -       . ..  QSO .   ?     ?
           40 LP
 RTTY  .

----------


## RX4HX

> UA4HBW -    ,        (  ) -       . ..  QSO .   ?     ?


    8  10   RTTY -     (  UA4HBW),    .      ,       .     VP6DX      ,       -   .

----------


## RX4HX

UA4RZ: RU4HP         RW4LYL () -     .     .

----------


## Gene

> UA4RZ: RU4HP         RW4LYL () -     .     .


 -   .

----------


## RU3HD

40. .  17  18       20.  ! .

----------


## 001

> 16   24 .    ....


     ,    .   RW3..  NW3...  .

----------


## Gene

> Yan
> 
>     16   24 .    ....
> 
> 
>      ,    .   RW3..  NW3...  .


...        -       12 ,        Eu Russ. ..    .      " "

----------


## RV9CX

> ,    -40  20??


 20 ,   A3S.    30 ,    ,     10 -  ..     ...

----------


## RV4CT

> .  7002  0309Z         .
> _________________
> 73! , UA9KW.


! !!! -    QSO  ! 73!!!

----------


## 001

> 001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Yan
> 
> ...


  "3-/4-" ,   17   . 6- -  ,      .      ?

----------


## RW4NH

,100     !!  RTTY  ,..
 LP?!   - ,...
CW     -- 1255z .
 CQ ,   2 - . -     ,   ...   -  ,   ,    !
 12:55 Z

----------


## Gene

> ,100     !! CW     -- 1255z .
>  CQ ,   2 - . -     ,   ...   -  ,   ,    !
>  12:55 Z


  40?
,    .   ,  , ,     QRM     DX, .   ,  DX ua4rz 599 - ,    ...
    ,      .   100 .   :Smile: )
. LP  RTTY ,  .  ,

----------


## ES4RZ

40.

----------


## RN3DK

> http://forecast.izmiran.rssi.ru/
> 
>  160-80    .  =1,    .  40     =2-3,    .
>      2        VP6DX   .
> 73!


...!
   ""-     21mhz   
???    ,    ....   ?!?!

  ...
73! Alex

----------


## RW4NH

[quote="va2wdq"]


> ...!
> ,     , 21  " " (((   ,  .      . ,       .  Long Path.   ,   ..


 ,   LP    " "?
 ,  ..    
 .   ?
      30  40 ,   
  VP6DX   12-15 z    ??
73

----------


## UA9KW

> ! !!! -    QSO  ! 73!!!


 ,      ,    80.          0310-0320Z  40 LP   ,    .
QSO  -   ,  .

----------


## RN3DK

> ,     , 21  " " (((   ,  .      . ,       .  Long Path.   ,   ..
> 73!


GE ,  GM!
 ,  870-  1000 
    21-,  -,
 ,  - .......
  "" , ..   ....
73!
Alex

----------


## ut7uv

320   40  30 (3  ).
73! UT7UV

----------


## RV4CT

, , !
   RTTY ,   .      P6  6DX - 2 .  599  " "  2 .   ,  gud contact!  :Smile: 
73!
P.S.   QSO UA9KW       -     VP6DX!

----------


## Delovar

15     40  - . -   .   5  " " - .

----------


## RV4CT

30- CW!  - Inv L  80 .    5...
73!

----------


## EY8MM

!    UA1  UA3  .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> ,    .


 80    ,  -  .   RA3AUU.  40    .   . ,   .

----------


## RN3AHL

log,   .

----------


## Gene

14z     VP6DX  20 -  QSO  80   .   559    (6. )  14.002 CW     - CFM,   160.
    20 . - 
 160     . ,     ,   579   JD1BLY    . JA7NI  S-   599+30 !!!

----------


## EY8MM

TO UA4RZ   RTTY!

----------


## EY8MM

#326     ! 

       .         ,      .    UA9     .       !  :Smile: 

   ,    -  .

----------


## Gene

> .     VP6BR         QSO.


 .  ?
 OH2BR   ,  .   8   .
 20 VP6DX   ,   ,  089.
=73=

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> .     VP6BR         QSO.


  .    QSO  VP6TD  QSL     .

----------


## RW4NH

to UA4RZ:
   ,!
  ,    ,   - ,
   ..
     ,- , 4811
 :Sad:     . 20  ...
73

----------


## Gene

> to UA4RZ:
>    ,!
>   ,    ,   - ,
>    ..
>      ,- , 4811
>     . 20  ...
> 73


,  !
     congr..
  .   ,     :Crazy:  
   UA4N  .  .
 ()       LP,      ,  -  LP,     ,     -   40.   80    , .       20-30      LP ???

----------


## Gene

> to UA4RZ 
>   30   ??
>     10149.0 . -.
> 73 rw4nh


,   .
    4-5 .      .
  GP 27   4-  2    160 ( 4 .   14) -   -   -        5 KW.     30-40-80  160, .   ,  VP6DX    40  80    -  IV     (  )    10  -.  20-15-10     (   11) 6+8+7  OWA .     -       .      , , .        .
30 -   GP.     VP6

----------


## RN3DK

> . !!!


*     ...
,    - 
, ,* 

    ,
 ...
 , , ...

 ,
Alex

----------


## UA9KW

,      7002   101025    .

----------


## UA9KW

> ,      .    ,


No comment's...

----------


## EY8MM

20     CQ .   UA9O,Y,U,M  
!

----------


## R9LZ

...

----------


## Stan UN8GA

21CW.   ,      .    .

----------


## Stan UN8GA

01:58
  270-300 
  X7

----
    18 21DL

----------


## EY8MM

.

----------


## ua9ode

> 20     CQ .   UA9O,Y,U,M


   4 UTC    559-579  14.002,    14.190, -  57   .

----------


## RD4WM

-   !  30   04.40z   579.    100   GP.      549-559, ,      .     ...
 20 (3 )         16z LP 549-559,     .

73!

----------


## RU3HD

VP6DX.     UA3CS  80 .   :Super:    ,          ,    VP6DX .      ??!  : ua3cs     ,  W3DZZ   5 . ,  100 .      RZ3DJ ,   TL-922  VP6DJ  80      2 !   100   80 .   !   !    ! ! .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

579 - 589  3502.
     500   Dipole

----------


## Alex rw9wt

, UA0SC, !
Good contact on 160 ms !

----------


## Alex rw9wt

,   .
    !!!

   -   ...

----------


## RU3HD

UA4RZ DE RU3HD!  !        20,    UA4R???.     30  .  100     ! 73! .  :Super:

----------


## Serge_UA0SC

> , UA0SC, !
> Good contact on 160 ms !


 !
   ,         160.
        1835,   1871   4 !!!
  160         9 .    .
   160      16 ....    UA4HBW, UA6LV, UR0MC       QSO...   !!

----------


## Serge_UA0SC

> ,  ,   ,     160 
>  -   8-9 ....
>     - KH0AM , AH2S ...
>  80   ,    .


,    ,     ...
     160.  !   IH9/W1NO     ....       ....  8   ...    ?

----------


## Alex rw9wt

-   -  22.02.08  

  - ,     .

----------


## LZ3YY

16:20  16:35 UTC   15  449.  
 CW   SSB.    ,      .  A3s 11m up   , 100W.
    UA/UA9  ,   
       LZ     
       20/30.  UA9   "booming".      30 RTTY  40 SSB.  03:30 UTC    40 CW - 449  559   .     80   
 100 W i sloper.

73   ,

----------


## Serge_UA0SC

> -   -  22.02.08  
> 
>   - ,     .



 ... 160       :Crazy:

----------


## Gene

> UA4RZ DE RU3HD!  !        20,    UA4R???.     30  .  100     ! 73! .


,   .       ,    20   ,  ,   -   14.002. 14.195, 21.295, 18.072, 18.165 .....    -   .   20-    - ,  PA      -    -      QSO -        . ???  :Wink:     -    CFM.     UA3AB -  .
  ? 6 QSO, 
  18263 -   :(( ...

----------


## Alex rw9wt

to UA0SC - ,  . 
    .
  KH8S   80  -    100 !

VP6BR   15 

    VP6DX  14 002.
 10 106.5 -   ,  .
LP, .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

...
  20 ,  5-10   ,   NIL....

----------


## Alex rw9wt

FO/N6JA

----------


## ES4RZ

> 20,   -


,    20  ,       , ..    -  .
  ,     . :Smile: .

----------


## RD4WM

20.  04.10z    355       -  14.002  VP6DX  559!    3   100 .   QSO T32YA  V63TR,    C21DL...

73!

----------


## RU3HD

UA4RZ DE RU3HD.  !     ES4RZ  .      .      :RU4.RD4,RK4...HD!,    RU3SD!     ,   DX   !       20 .         8 !! 18      !    -  VP6DX  .       .    , ,       !      -   ,    !   10-11   17-17       .   !  ,       0,75       .     . ! .

----------


## Gene

> UA4RZ DE RU3HD.  !     ES4RZ  .      .      :RU4.RD4,RK4...HD!,    RU3SD!     ,   DX   !       20 .         8 !! 18      !    -  VP6DX  .       .    , ,       !      -   ,    !   10-11   17-17       .   !  ,       0,75       .     . ! .


, .      - QRZ?  ,    ?   RZ1-3-4-6-9???      60 !
     - +3 -  .      -  ,      1.5 -   ,      .  ,  ,   IV    -  .      17  .    5.        -     .
  -    .  20-15-10 VP6D CFM .
      - ,   21 .   -  .   .
      20-,       ,  , .   V6, V7, T32, 5W, FO0, JD1, C21   20,   15,  -    17 -     .        - VP6DX.      :Smile: ))

----------


## UA3DDH

, VP6DX      7002 .   .

----------


## RU3HD

UA4RZ DE RU3HD!VP6 DX  !!  ,    ru3md,sd     ru3hd.!   !     .  RL3FM   . !   :OH,LA,SM.UA1,UA  3,UA4-RUSSIA! ! ! .  :Super:      UA4SAU     .   !

----------


## Gene

> UA4RZ DE RU3HD!VP6 DX  !!  ,    ru3md,sd     ru3hd.!   !     .  RL3FM   . !   :OH,LA,SM.UA1,UA  3,UA4-RUSSIA! ! ! .      UA4SAU     .   !


. .      -   CW  -   .    20 SSB ,      .    .     CW.    . ,   20  VP6DX  SSB  CW.  ,  .
    ,    (UR5??)        . .    -  ...
      -  ,   ,  599  .    20-.     40-?   :Smile:

----------


## RW4NH

!
      "".
   03-40z  ,    30 CW.
      10149.0 RTTY-  :Sad: (
      14002.0 -...
   14:21z,   ""   ..
   40      14-15z.
    10149.0 .
   73 de RW4NH

----------


## RU3HD

UA4RZ DE RU3HD.  ,   20 .    ,   .    !  73!     . .

----------


## bubble gum

40- CW  ? 
 14:22   ,  ,        2  ... :(      ..    ? 
de ra3xe

----------


## RW4NH

VP6DX  :

 Last QSO in database 2008-02-25 16:36:11  ???
     ,   ...:-))
731

----------


## bubble gum

> 


   ...   ..
, , ..

----------


## RA3CQ

(C21DL)  160 ,     ().

----------


## Yan

> LeoGR
> 
>    C21DL  80-.
> 
> 
>    ,   ,     40-...
>  ... 
>        80-.


   -   -          ,    ,  .

----------


## RV9CPK

> ...


     !

----------


## EY8MM

!  NEW ONE?

----------


## ES4RZ

> , UA9KW.


! ,     :Smile:

----------


## UA9KW

!
      ,     . 
  RW4NH   ,      14 .

----------


## bubble gum

> !


 !
  ! 
-  -..   .  ,  .   ,   ,    .   200     ,       . 
    ..     ,     .

----------


## RW4NH

, ,     ,  
 :Sad: (  .
  " "  4811  ..
73

----------


## rv6ljk

4.24 UTC 80 m.! !!!!     .

----------


## EY8MM

TO RX9FW

     40  20.

----------


## 001

> .  ,  2008-02-25 18:55:44.
>  RX9FW  ! 
> EY8MM CW c 15  160, FONE 20-80, RTTY 17-20-30.
>      .
> RX9FW Vasily


 Ctrl_F5  ( )     .

----------


## Yan

to RW3AFY  ,       17-?        17.       XL222 -    .

----------


## RW4NH

TO rx9FW 
     :
 RX9FW 2 QSO in LOG VP6DX 40  20 m CW.
 ALL OK,!  Don't worry--be happy!
73 de RW4NH

----------


## RW5C

> to RW3AFY  ,       17-?        17.       XL222 -    .


!    14:25 UTC  18.069...     UA3AP,     10-15...  559-579,     ...    335 .  , ,       VQ9JC... 
 WARC   RR-43W  R-QUAD, 17  - 3 ...   ! + 3  -1000.
  13-14UTC    40  20,  40  +10...   UA9,   UA3   :Smile: 

  ...     FO0AAA,    .

    80 C21DL,   ...    VP6DX  80   ,    ...

----------


## EY8MM

.   ,   Win-Test  ,        .     .   ,        Enter.      ,  .      ,     .       .       ,   ,    Win-Test.     ,  .    .

 DXCC       .    ,    .  .

----------


## K6VHF

QSO.    40-,    . .  56  V65  ,   VP6   ...

----------


## EW1DX

...
VP6DX        1244Z   3502.0 Strong STX                      AD0K      
UA0ZC        1242Z   1821.0 cq cq  fm KAMCHATKA             UA0ZC     
BG7JSQ       1244Z   3510.5 Gud sigs NTX now.               K5BG      
VP6DX        1243Z   3502.0 QSX 3527.1                      AC5AA     
N3RRR        1243Z  14238.5 59+ NET                         SM2LIY    
N4BP         1242Z  14022.1 op. Bob fm FL, tks!             RZ1OM     
HC1MD        1242Z   7004.9                                 K7KJ      
ES90X        1242Z  14219.0 op Henry                        G0YLM-@   
KL1V         1242Z   1817.0                                 JA1NWD-#  
V51AS        1241Z  14004.4 FRANK NAMIBIA                   LX1EA-@   
EY8MM        1241Z  14082.6 CQ RTTY                         OK1WCF    
A71CT        1241Z  18140.0 57 thank you                    F1SNB     
VK6DU        1240Z  14004.9                                 UR7ET-@   
KL1V         1240Z   1817.0                                 K5WA      
J28OO        1240Z  14086.4 RTTY - strong                   IZ2MHT    
S21XF        1240Z   3502.0 OM pse QSY. 3502 buzy long      UK8AJ     
UK8OAR       1239Z  14079.2 CQ RTTY                         OK1WCF    
VP6DX        1238Z   3502.0 up 25 tks new one               RA0AQL

----------


## RW4NH

,VP6DX RTTY wkd  now 10149.0 
QSX down 7 
73 GL

----------


## RL3FM

> ?
> 
> RA1WU    Leo


 4-    ,  6-

----------


## EY8MM

28   . 
    27.     .
_
Feb 27  	Begin tear down (good weather/sea schedule):

    * Remove antennas and operating positions at the west site (3 radios).
    * In afternoon remove high band antennas from east site.
    * Simplify RX beverage arrays to single-wire arrays.
    * Limited operations (4 stations) this night.
    * Pack and load as much material on "Braveheart" as possible.

Feb 28  	

    * Pack remainder of camp.
    * Load ship.
    * Depart Ducie Island not later than sunset.


_

    4 ,     . 6         .

----------


## RW4NH

<As many as six stations could be on-air on 160-30m during this night (Feb 27 Wednesday 0300-1430z).
On Feb 27 Wednesday on-air operations will again stop.>
   .
     10--20 
 .    6   160-30
     0030-1430z 27 .     ,       .    message.
73 de RW4NH

----------


## bubble gum

-    ..  :Smile:  
   - 3   2   1 ?   .      ,  2  .    -    -  2 50 ,  3 ..   :Very Happy:  
,   EU -       1 ?

----------


## EY8MM

> -    ..


   ,     10 .  :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

> 1 ?


1,3 . 1  2  .   5 .

----------


## RW4NH

!
  LOG-e.
     " "!
 20 CW,SSB  RTTY QSO on 30m ( 14:10Z).
  RTTY    ... :-))
 73 GL

----------


## RW4NH

c  VP6DX:

 <EU stations: send a SAE (Self Addressed Envelope) plus 1 US$-   
 ?? ?    0.7 ,   1 ..
 or 1 Euro or 1 valid IRC

This postage allows us to send one letter with 20 grams = 1 QSL card + envelope>
  ... 73 tu

----------


## RV4CT

> 40- CW  ? 
>  14:22   ,  ,        2  ... :(     ..    ? 
> de ra3xe 
> _________________
>  ,   : http://foto.qrz.ru/index.php?cat=10516 
> 73! -


   QSO  !!! ,   ,     RA3XE,   !       ,   ,  !   ( )    40-  14.12 Z,    !
73    ,   -  ,   !  :Smile:

----------


## bubble gum

> -  ,   !


!!
    ...    ..  :Smile:        -  !!

----------


## rx3agd

!!!!
Highlights:
... First LOTW credits for VP6DX contacts on ARRL server ...
... Station and camp disassembly begins ...
... One more record claimed ...

   ...  :Very Happy:  
         QSL     ..
   !73!

p.s.:
Here you can query Logbook to find out the last time log data was uploaded for a particular call sign. 

Last upload for VP6DX: 2008-02-25 20:38:34Z 

(Note: The date shown is when the log was sent to Logbook, not necessarily the date the QSO took place.)

----------


## rx3agd

...." ... ,()  "...  :Very Happy:   :Super:

----------


## EY8MM

.     QSO  LOTW.  ,    ,    .

----------


## Yan

> .     QSO  LOTW.  ,    ,    .


 , !         - VP6DX   ,

----------


## ES4RZ

> ...


   0,6 USD  .
     .
    2   ()?
    5-   2    5   .   ,    :Smile: .

----------


## RV4CT

, GA!
    ,    RZ3FW.  CFM  LOTW  QSO   VP6DI,      . ,   ?  .      ,   CFM  LOTW,     2 QSO (1  160 CW  1  RTTY) -   LOTW. , ?  ! 73!

----------


## EY8MM

TO RV4CT
    16 QSO   LOTW.      9.     .   -      . .

----------


## RW4NH

to ES4RZ 

<<   0,6 USD  . 
     .>>

 ,!
    EU  ...
   ,  ,    :-)
  ,         ?
    ,   :-))..    ! QSO RTTY 
  10149.0     -  ""
     .
 73 de RW4NH

----------


## RA1WU

80- CW   :(

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## RW4NH

to ES4RZ 
  , <<     0,75 USD.>>
     . .. ?
 de RW4NH

----------


## bubble gum

> ,


     ..  :Smile:   ,   ...   3 ,    .. :(   -    ..

----------


## YL2MU

> to ES4RZ 
>   , <<     0,75 USD.>>
>      . .. ?
>  de RW4NH


    .    .      : http://www.atms.ch/rates/
    ,     -       . ,  SEB Latvijas Unibanka: http://www.seb.lv/ru/private/service...rates/curency/
   -    " -  "( postage rates)        .

----------


## kvn51

N/A    not anaunced -  ,     .
   73!  (RA3DX)

----------


## RA3CQ

(   ) NA  N/A - Not Avaliable ().
.

----------


## EY8MM

.     ,   24 QSO .

  ,     .

----------


## EY8MM

.    24.      .      ""  - .

       .

----------


## RW4NH

!
,      ...
   UA1-4,UA9     VP6DX , 
,       
 VP6DX-- RA3AUU,  UA3AB.    40,20 CW,SSB    . 30 -  DL6FBL.
 ,   QTH,a  LO48TO    20  10-15 , 40       
      , - .
  Clipperton isl TX5C-      .
   ,       5 ...
 73 de RW4NH  .

----------


## ES4RZ

,    160: UA9YAB,YE,UX..

----------


## Alex rw9wt

"" -  ,  80  ,   .
 20 -  ,    10-15   .
        -     ...
,         
  .
   -     :Smile:

----------


## Serge_UA0SC

> ,    160: UA9YAB,YE,UX..


    18   VP6DX  160    .
  ,    ...        12  14UT...    9    .
    160  .
     .
   -    160    16 ...
              160...!!!

----------


## kvn51

vp6dx   long path ( - BV)             .  4 SQUARE    BV           .              -     .  160           (            ,     ),       330         339.  40  30      ,    20  ,    - 229.
      ,        .     .
   73!  (RA3DX)

----------


## UA9KW

4:30am   (27  Wed 1230z),     Ducie.      ,     ,   ,     .   ,  ,   Carsten *the c- ),   ( Braveheart)    ,    ,   .       ,         .   ,        ,    Ducie   .   ,          .             3-4 ,   160m-30m  .    ,  ,    ,         , ,       .      ,   ,     cannisters    .    .  ,    :       ,      ,         .     -   - ,               .   spooled              ,       .     ,       ,  ,  .   , ,   ,  ,,    ,    -     .            ,   , ,  . ,      ,      , ,        ,        .      ,   "Braveheart"           .   "Braveheart"     :     ,    ,   ,  tarps,       ,      .  ,       .     .  "Braveheart"       ,       ,          .            fadges ( ),     "Braveheart".    ,       . ,  "Braveheart"    ,   tarps   fadges,   , , , ,   .  ,    "Braveheart"      ,        ,  .     , ,     . "Braveheart",      ,            .          ,      swang      .  11:00 - ,    .        ,      ,  ,     ,  ,          .      .. ..               .  ,              .         ,        .   .       ,              "Braveheart".      ,     ...     "Braveheart"  -,     . , Carsten        .   ,    ,  .   ,   ,        . Carsten        ,  ,  ,    2008 ,     Ducie.   ,     ,            .    !  "Braveheart"     ,     .  9pm windlass  ,   -   Ducie,    -    . 10pm,        .    ,   ,       .            T ,   .    ,          ,  DXers         DXers.


     ,     . (     @mail.ru)

----------


## Alex rw9wt

.

----------


## RW5C

QSL          VISA  ...  ...

----------


## bubble gum

Ѹ  .      :Crying or Very sad: ,      .. 
     ,      ,     ...

----------


## Stan UN8GA

- ...  !!!!
     31.12.2009 ?
 , -     !!!
!

----------


## RW5C

> - ...  !!!!
>      31.12.2009 ?
>  , -     !!!
> !


   ...   1   ...     ...  -   2 IRC  (, ,  QSL ).    70 IRC,    2009 ... 300 IRC      ...

----------


## RW5C

> RW3AFY
> 
>     QSL          VISA  ...  ...
> 
> 
>         ....   ....  
>     , " "  ...  ..


, !       :Smile:  ,    ...
   LoTW,  ,       -  ...  -,     ...

----------


## ES4RZ

online qsl request

----------


## ES4RZ

,    .
 .
           :
-   ,         (   ES ); 
-            (  ).
, ,  .

----------


## Stan UN8GA

!
 -?
  26\27  ------ CFM 298 .  .  70 ?
   ,   !   ,          .
  ...

----------


## ra0acm

,
  ,   3,     Master Card,   
  73 DX

----------


## rn6dj

!  .......

----------


## UR0MC

.
    .   " ".
        :-)

----------


## ew4dx

? ?

----------


## UR0MC

RX4HZ,RD3BD,UA0MF,RA  3CQ,RV6LO.

----------


## UR0MC

> qso  ?
>     qso?
>         P5RS7    qso  :-)
> 
>                73


            .     .        ..             ,  .            CALL/CHEATER :-)

----------


## alisa

,       ?      .
               us7if

----------


## bubble gum

.  ,  -  ,     .
---------------------------
"" RA3CQ, ,  .    RX4HZ   
.  ,    .........

UA3AB
---------------------------
      .    ,       -   .

----------


## YL2MU

Alex 4L5A   - -   "" ?   ,        , , ,   .  ,     -  "".         ,    .

----------


## RX4HX

,     -    ,   RX4HZ       ... 
  :       VP6DX  UA4HBW  RA4HT -  ,    - ,    .      ,    .

----------


## RZ3DJ

> Alex 4L5A   - -   "" ?   ,        , , ,   .  ,     -  "".         ,    .


   ,   "" ,   , " "    DX       QRP.
  ,   VP6DX      .        .     ,      (   )    ,        (    )   DX-            !
   ,     VP6DX  20 -SSB  30-40  ( 3 el Yagi + 1KW)   DX     (   3 ),    100   GP.  -         "" ,      !   - . 
 - "        ???"
   :
 - " 14.002.50"
  :
 - "   SSB"
   :  
 - "  " 
     ,      QSO  80 - CW.
   (     )      80 ,      !  " ".
:  ,   ( ..  "" ),    . ( ..     ""  .)

     !      RZ3DJ

----------


## Alex rw9wt

RA4HT ,,   .

 ,   .
  -       ,
    ?

----------


## 4L5A

qso   

 160        10    :-) 
   ?
    ?
        contest.ru  russian.dx???

           73

----------


## ew4dx

> -       ,
>     ?


 -   ,    -      .     .  - .  :Sad:

----------


## RN3DK

> YL2MU
> 
> Alex 4L5A   - -   "" ?   ,        , , ,   .  ,     -  "".         ,    .
> 
> 
>    ,   "" ,   , " "    DX       QRP.
>   ,   VP6DX      .        .     ,      (   )    ,        (    )   DX-            !
>    ,     VP6DX  20 -SSB  30-40  ( 3 el Yagi + 1KW)   DX     (   3 ),    100   GP.  -         "" ,      !   - . 
>  - "        ???"
> ...


 ...
   ...!
        ....
    21,    .. 
          ..   ...
   ,  21      - 
   -  CW  SSB...
     ,   , 
   -    ?!?!
   Ψ...............  ....................  ......

    !!!  :Very Happy:  

Alex

----------


## RX4HX

- ,      :  -        (    )   21-28    !   .    .   1 . 
   10    22      28  -   !  PY, LU, PZ...     PY (  ???  -    ).   ,    .      -     ,   !   100  + GP      ! QSL .      . 
   .

----------


## RA1OJ

-  QSO ... 
      ,     -  (  ,  ,  ....)

    ,   -  ,  -    !!!!

----------


## RZ6BU

http://europoint.ru/vp6dx.asp     RA3AUU  .       !

73!

----------


## RX4HX

> !    .      ,   EU  AS.


 .    ,        QSO,     .
   .

----------


## RW4NH

> RA3AUU  http://www.unicomm.ru/ra3auu/


         about VP6Dx.
 V63UA      ...

----------


## UA9KW

> ,        QSO,     . 
>    .


          QSO,        .   ,  .   .     20      .

----------


## RA1WU

,   ""  
  ,      
  .    ""? ,
,       
      DX.   "" 
,   ! 

RA1WU    Leo

----------


## Yan

> RL3FM
> 
>    ! 
> ! 
>       .
> 
> http://ducie2008.dl1mgb.com
> 
> 
> ...


    -    ,    .  ,    FO0/C  , ..   ""      " " -  .

----------


## Yan

> , VP6DX   7  10  
>  UA6ASQ -UA6AIQ :(


     -    .

----------


## 4L5A

*RU6AI*
         qsl      UA6AIQ        qsl            6-9  UA6AIQ           UA6ASQ 

       qsl 
        VP6DX   
           73

----------


## RU3HD

Cq !Cq !   ,    !      !!     ,      100 !        ,          !  !,     DX !!! .               RST ,        !! ??.          .    .  2000       FO0AAA  20  15 . .       ,  ,   15 .     .    RU3SD!!!   ?.      ?!.  RU3SD   ,        ,     ,   .         .*  ,   DXCC  RU3SD  *?     RU3HD! HD-  * * ,  * * ,   SD,HB,SB....               ,    *H*       *5*,   * *  .    UA6A....!! ! .

----------


## apg

> Cq !Cq !   ,    !      !!     ,      100 !        ,          !  !,     DX !!! . .


,          .        .   :Very Happy:  




> ,    3   (   20   CW),    .
>  .
>   CW,  SSB  RTTY,  , .


  .   :Crazy:

----------


## RU6AI

> Cq !Cq !   ,    !      !!     ,      100 !        ,          !  !,     DX !!! .               RST ,        !! ??.          .    .  2000       FO0AAA  20  15 . .       ,  ,   15 .     .    RU3SD!!!   ?.      ?!.  RU3SD   ,        ,     ,   .         .*  ,   DXCC  RU3SD  *?     RU3HD! HD-  * * ,  * * ,   SD,HB,SB....               ,    *H*       *5*,   * *  .    UA6A....!! ! .


  100%.   ..           .

----------


## ES4RZ

ES5ES.

----------


## RW5C

> RU3HD! HD-  * * ,  * * ,   SD,HB,SB....               ,    *H*       *5*,   * *  .    UA6A....!! ! .


   ,  -  ??       DXCC   ...

----------


## RW4NH

> RU3HD! HD-  * * ,  * * ,   SD,HB,SB....               ,    *H*       *5*,   * *  .    UA6A....!! ! .


 ,   -- "" ,  ...
 ,  "".   DX  :Sad: (
   ,  ,  " ",
   -- ,       .. 
  5     ,"   ..."
  73!

----------


## Gene

> RW4NH
> 
>  ,   -- "" ,  ... 
> ,  "".   DX (
> 
> 
>     1996    RA4CHT  RV4CT


     ,   Q      ,   1968  UA4QP  UA4RZ.    CW,   SSB -       UA4UP,  UA4KP,    ,  . 
  ,   -  .       FG  HK ,   () -  ,   -   . 
 -            RZ. (  RX, RY,    RQ (RR  ,     )     ,     QSO   .  
   40  UA4RZ.
( )

----------


## Gene

> *RU3HD*
> 
> > If you feel a valid QSO is missing, please submit a QSL request using the
> > on-line QSL request form on the website. If you do not receive a
> > confirmation within 9 months, you can ask for a busted call check by
> > submitting a new on-line QSL request and filling in the "comments" part of
> > the form.
> 
> 
> ...


C    QSO,   DX     K5NA    , ,  -  .
      ,   ,    K5NA,     ( , ), K5AN - DX-    .     -     ,     .

----------


## Alcatel

EI5HE.   QRZ.com -     :Smile:

----------


## RV4CT

> EI5HE.   QRZ.com -


  :Super:  
! ,    OT...T   .      QSO    . ,  99-    OT9T - QSL . ,   -  2000     OT0T?   :Very Happy:   ...
73!

----------


## RW5C

> Stan UN8GA
> 
> !
>  -?
>   26\27  ------ CFM 298 .  .  70 ?
>    ,   !   ,          .
>   ...
> 
> 
> !    CFM 312  322 ...   DXCC challenge   ...          160  80 .     ...  100%,   ...


, ,     8 ,  CBA  ... V85SS, V85TT, A71A, V51AS, D2NX, T77C, 5T5DC, 9J2M....    "   ...".   :Smile:

----------


## RW5C

> - () -  !


 ,   ... ,    PA7FM..         9J2M... ,     .

----------


## RW5C

> ? 2 ..   . , ,  2.07 ..,     .  
>     ,  ..    "   ,  .." ,  .. ...


   2 ..   IRC...
"  " (     ...),      .. !  ,        QSL...            ...   UA4WHX  "IF SENDING DIRECT, AVOID MAILING US DOLLARS. IRCS WORK MUCH BETTER".
,  (UX1AA)    10    ,  QSO   , QSL .

----------


## UR7EY

WF5E 1$-2QSL,      QSO 
 1 QSL.      .
       2   .         .
EA7FTR, EA5KB, W3HNK-       .
!!

----------


## RA3TT

:



> .


  -   VP6DX  4-   LOTW !

73 !  RA3TT

----------


## Yan

> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RL3FM
> 
>       .
> ...

----------


## Gene

> .
> EA7FTR, EA5KB, W3HNK-       .
> !!


  -  QSO  , ,  QSL  ,    QSL?   - QSO      ?  :Smile: )

----------


## UA9OC

donation  VP6DX ,    PayPal.      QSL direct.      LoTW,     LoTW.  LoTW    .     .    ( :-) ),       -  QSL ,   -   LoTW.       LoTW     ,     QSL direct.      - -   3 QSO   LoTW.  -      -        "" QSL. 
     ,     ? 
 UA9OC

----------


## rv3mi

!

   QSL?

----------


## LZ1VB

QSL .   ,              . ,    .

----------


## ut7uv

,         :Super:  
73! UT7UV

----------


## ut7uv

http://forum.qrz.ru/thread16831.html

----------


## RU3OW

QSL?

----------


## ut7uv

,   ,      20      :Super:       -    !
73! UT7UV

----------


## RA3TT

> ,   ,      20           -    !
> 73! UT7UV


,   .

73! RA3TT

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

$5,     .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

LoTW.

----------


## R0AZ

.  QSL!

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

.
            ?   08.07.08  . ?
   ,           ?

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> 08.07.08  .


 29.05.08 -  03.09.08. ,   .

----------


## UA3FX

LoTW  .  :Sad:

----------


## rx3agd

> ?      ? 5-7-10 ? ?   ?    -   ?


   ...     :Smile:      ,    LoTW    .
P.S.:      :Super:

----------


## Delovar

1()     .    ,       .

----------


## RV4CT

,  ! 
 VP6DX,   1-      
  (     VP6DI)     QSL  .        .    ,     QSL-, QSO CFM (  LoTW   CFM).   - .  ,     . , ,    , ,                QSL,    ... .., , -     ! 
73!

----------


## UA9KW

.        QSL ?  :Smile:

----------


## rn6dj

QSL-....!!  4   (   4- .),  !!!

----------


## rv6ljk

.    -  .    ""          1 IRC.

----------


## rv3mi

:-)

   .     :-)

      new one!

----------


## RA1WU

to RV6LJK
    2-,
  ,   
 ?

RA1WU

----------


## RV9CPK

vp6dx 
http://blip.tv/file/1347735

----------

